# Monk Training His Balls



## socaliboy (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;t4jT-AtpCSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4jT-AtpCSY[/video]


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 19, 2011)

A mysterious skill of soft techniques indeed!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW people be fucked up in asia lol jk but still insane.


----------



## massah (Dec 27, 2011)

my balls are not hurting after watching that video...thanks for that


----------

